# Community Shield 22/23 Preview 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿



## FTN (Jul 30, 2022)

No Becker for Liverpool. Laporte out for City.

FTN Full Preview here https://bit.ly/CommunityShield_22-23


----------

